# Young perspectives towards Australia Day (18-30)



## SOPHIEBOOTH (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello, i am a British student forming research regarding younger adult's perspectives towards Australia Day in both rural and Urban areas.

If anyone can answer some interview questions for me, with their age and general location that would be great. please incorporate as much relevant info/perspectives as you feel necessary.



*What are your associations with the 26’th January?*
*How would you typically spend the 26th January/ any specific activities/engagements?*
*Why do you spend the 26th January this way/ participate in these activities?*
*What does the 26th January mean to you? What do you think it is important to reflect upon/ celebrate on this date*
*In recent years/decades – there has been greater discussion in Australian media regarding the controversy and implications the date has upon indigenous history. Do you feel this discourse impacts your activities on the 26th January?*
*If so how? Or if not, why not?*
*How do you think Australia day should be considered/ reflected upon amongst Australian society?*


----------

